# Winchester Model 100 Takedown



## Dennis68 (May 7, 2005)

I'm looking to disassemble a Winchester Model 100 N308 caliber, but can't find any documentation on how to do it. Can anyone point me to a good manual or does anyone have experience doing it?

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Is it broken, or are you just bored? :lol: You've heard this before... If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Call Brownells @ 515-623-400 and tell them you want Firearms assembly and dissassembly by J B Wood stock # 251-861-004 . Be carfull some people split the stock during the process.


----------

